

A Chinese cyber-attack on a jumpy America - terio
http://www.economist.com/node/18775603

======
leot
We can't really be upset or surprised that U.S. officials are being targeted
by foreign espionage efforts. Every major country (with a foreign intelligence
service) is spying on every other major country. That's how it works.

What we can be upset about is how clueless some gov't officials appear to be,
though.

~~~
terio
Maybe we should not be surprised, but we should be as upset as any espionage
attack merits.

